

Ask HN: PHP/MySQL Data Encryption - jrsmith1279

Forgive my ignorance, but I need to store some sensitive data in a MySQL database and this data will need to be retrieved and displayed to the user at a later time.  I understand the various methods for encrypting/hashing and then comparing a password against the hash, but what I really need to do for this project is to be able to decrypt the data and display it as plain text.
======
Rust
Check out <http://appwithphp.com/cryptography-and-php/> \- it's a
beginner/intermediate overview of how to implement one-way and two-way
hashing/encryption in PHP. The concepts should be transferable to other
languages though.

------
cd34
<http://us3.php.net/manual/en/book.openssl.php>

you would store a private key on the server, store the blob in mysql and
encrypt/decrypt as needed.

There are other library wrappers as well.

